# what are YOUR rats currently doing?



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

When I came home, I must admit I stared down Mokku for a good few minutes. the tiny guy was ACTUALLY still and his ears were twitching and rotating. each ear a different way, a different angle. It was so funny. Once in awhile his nose would twitch.

Then he would get up on the iglaloo and drag his back legs behind him and stalk numnums below him. (In which if he can catch NumNums sleeping he'll hop down on top of him and run)

Then I bought some balls with bells, as I was putting on the little rabbit thing to tease them. Mokku cept trying to play with em. You think this is going to be a Mokku tale again.

NOPE! I bought them for mokku but NumNums is currently shoving one around with his nose and going NUTS! LOL they rattle so guess who's not going to get any sleep tonight.

If I would not have lost my phone I'd take some vid.

Rats are better then TV, what are YOUR rats currently doing?


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

I brought them out for free range on y bed, but they are both sleeping. Not too interesting.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Zinc is staring at me from the second floor of her cage, and I imagine the babes in the other room are hiding in a corner.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::watches her rats now stealing frozen cooked noodles from each other:: MAN I am lucky LOL I have amusing ratties


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

clover i think is either peeing on all the clothes in my underwear drawer, or sleeping on my bed

ozzy and molly are most likely lazing in their favorite hammock, or destroying their clean cage with new liners :roll: thats rats for ya


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::laughs hysterically at the rat peeing in all teh clothes in your underwear drawer:: Well you can claim it's not you peeing in your pants


----------



## grooblier (Apr 20, 2008)

Enid and Safron are eating the cereal they stole earlier (right outa my bowl!!)

 I'm so proud


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Schnookums is curled up in my lap looking up at me and sniffing.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

right now my ratties are curled up in there little hammocks that i made them. 
ttyl,
Skitza


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have no clue, since I'm at school.

Sleeping?

Or digging like retards in the bedding, like Fizz and Cola did last night? They woke me up at 5AM.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

everyone is zonked or grooming. most are zonked BETWEEN the liners bought for the cage. *sigh* at least they are still mostly in place. 

however in about 10-15 minutes they'll be getting lunch and their bottle of ensure. so i'm expecting a battle royale over the water-ensure bottle then. i have 11 rats. the most i saw at the bottle has been 9 all at once all trying to get from the same bottle. after they swarm the bottle they're'll likely warm the food dish all trying to get their favoritist food and stashing before the others see where they've gone. of course some rats will wait on the edge of the feeding frenzy and follow the stashers to their hordes. Rosie and smeag are both bad for this. to them food tastes better stolen! again, i wish i had a video camera...


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got James, Russell and Louis running around my living room tormenting my dad and each other.

Everyone else seems to be passed out, minus Ray who's recovering after a toe bite (recovering meaning he's face first in a bowl of complan. yum yum!)


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

I don't have any rats yet, so I guess mine are somwhere out there waiting for me to adopt them once I get a house, lol.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Lizzy is diving through the blanket on the couch, and Lark is curled up in the cage, sleeping.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Cola is hiding in a corner and Fizz is stashing food, and Zinc is here on my lap.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i'm in the living room and my boys are up in my room, so i have no idea. 
Eddi is probably sleeping and Fig is most likely hanging at the top waiting to come out though.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Rodentist is doing his favorite thing, apparently: cleaning every piece of my he can - including my mouth! Well, I can't blame him - had chicken and pasta for dinner!  Half the girls are playing in the bathtub with a few extra toys and my daughter watching that any that run off will be found immediately (they don't live together but love to PLAY together!), the other half are on my bed bugging my husband, and the boys are all jealous and want out to play... But because of the QT in the house, the bed and bathroom are the only play areas of the house right now for the main bunch.

And the boys in QT are all enjoying chicken bones as a snack.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Fizz is cleaning herself in my shoebox, Cola is in her cage, hiding behind the wheel, and Zinc is in her igloo.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

My girls are doing what they do best...sleeping.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL I wish mine were sleeping, I swear they never sleep. I now have my cage SO COLORFULLY adorned cause all the things I have had to curve mokku's chewing. He's struggling with the concept of a mineral block as numnums is eating crainsens.

In a few minutes once NumNums mouth is empty they'll be back to wrestling


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Fizz and Cola are eating/stashing and Zinc is here on my shoulder.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

pilots trying to remove my ear piercing (he stole my belly ring already) and Albert is snoozing in he cuddle cube


----------



## Vicki (Mar 17, 2008)

Templeton is sleeping, which she is doing a lot of lately and is really slowing down. her tumors are starting to affect her daily living 

And Pinky is curled up in a tiny ball sound asleep.

Actually everything in the house is asleep but me LOL


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

lucky - everyone here is up banging around! Except Kitty, who's exhausted from her 6 1wk old babies... lol! Poor tiny thing is starting to grow at least....

Really though, I have two rats sitting on me crunching on whole wheat crackers, another in my lap licking milk off of my fingers, and a mess of ratties playing with bells, cat toys, wheels, shaking cages, dropping things repeatedly... NO WAY TO SLEEP IN MY ROOM unless you are my husband and on drugs (prescribed, but high none the less... kidney stone...). Can't wait for rats to be able to be introduced so as I can SLEEP again!!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

All three are trying to get along! The babes keep pissing Zinc off XD


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Well since I'm at work I'm guessing they're asleep in their very comfy hammock.(they have a small dog sleeping pillow in it for extra padding the lucky things^_^)
Last night however, Lucky was up to her usual tricks and annoying my bf by climbing up a 8 foot high net shelf above our bed. As my bf hates her going up there since he's convinced she'll climb into the roof he has to get up outta bed if her catches her too late and stand on the bed in order to pry her out of the netting, lol.
And Lucy was just being her cute self and sitting in my or bf's shirt pockets and watching Batman Begins with us^_^


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL silly ratty Lucky is.


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

RoRo i'm with you - mine never seem to sleep! every time i walk in the room it's like i can hear them screaming "MOM!" and then they crawl up the cage and carry on like they do ..


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I am not the only one YAY. Yeah right now Mokku's running around like a crack head as NumNums is TRYING to bathe himself. 20 seconds before he gets pounced and there back to wrestling or Mokku goes up the bars


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

being little pack rats, wrestling, and making noise. Still not tired even after I held the crap out of them!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

All three are sleeping in a big ball of rats on my desk here. Someone's twitching and making everyone else jump XD


----------



## chuckNamy (May 19, 2008)

lucky is eatting, and dolly and goldie are hangin out in their tube


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Goldfishy is jumping all over the place making a racket, most of the other girls are trying to sleep... Kitty is as far away from her babies as she can get... The boys are all attacking one another (playing!!!)... So it's half up while the other half are down, like usual!


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Nibble and Brain are both trying to figure out how to steal my pajama pants off of me... Maybe when these get worn out, I'll use it to make a hammock or something for my girls, but only then will they get my pajama pants...


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Begging me to let them out... Sorry girls, the clean cloths must be folded before they get all wrinkly!


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

Im down stairs and my ratties are in my room, but i guess theyre sleeping. Theyre not usually active at this time of the day ^^''


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

well, again my cookie is probably eating the carrot i gave her and my other one (which i don't have a name for yet) is probably sleeping in her hammock. 
ttyl,
Skitza


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

Oreo is laying on his back and Licorice is grooming him...so cute!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Mr Frumples is fiercely guarding his napkin. No other rat is allowed near his napkins. He's obsessed! He has it tucked behind him and promptly pounces anyone who dares go near it. This includes all the other rats, and me! He pounces me if I go near his napkins also which makes it interesting when it's time to clean the cage. He will even drag it down to the litter box with him when he goes to the potty and then drag it back around with him. He uses it to put food on and then drag it around the cage. He uses it as a pillow, a blanket, and the funniest is when he starts attacking it as if it's another rat he can play with. 

Eva is sleeping in her hammock (she's a tad lazy during the day)

Captian Morgan is searching the suebee's bowl for food. Never mind that the bowl is empty, he still stick his head in it about 100 times a day just to check and make sure the magic suebee's fairy didn't drop any pieces. What's even funnier is that if he jumped one shelf above him he would find Eva's stash sitting right in plain sight while she's sleeping so she would have no clue! 

Goo is sticking his head out of the cage because he knows I'm in the room. He's a tad anti-social when it comes to the other rats. He doesn't like them, would rather not be in there with him, and wants out with me 24/7. He can get his head out of the bars where the door closes.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Awwww lovinmyworm your ratties sound like such cute little characters!


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

They are all defiantly weird. I've yet to get my hands on a "normal" rat!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I am not sure I am upstairs and they are downstairs in their cage--- Ira is probably on top of the igloo waiting for a treat, Koi is probably by the door, and Darla is probably in the cube


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

Tequila just stole food out of Lilith's paws, and they're now eating side by side.


----------



## chelliesmom (May 20, 2008)

My Fossil is walking on my computer and stealing cereal out of my bowl as I am having my bedtime snack. She was just checking out my beta on my desk and an old pillowcase that is soon going in her cage. Her sister is in the cage and is not happy about being left out!


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

lol - my husband just got REALLY REALLY mad at me, but I couldn't help it...

Runt and I decided it was time for him to explore my bed for a little while, even though Tony was sleeping... hehhehheh... Tony wasn't sleeping very long after that though... He laughed, even if he WAS annoyed at me. :mrgreen:


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Mokku was just playing whack a mole



Then Decided to eat my camera



This caught on to NumNums


----------



## frost_love_bite (May 13, 2008)

sleeping. Lol they look so cute when they sleep and all other times =D


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

RoRo said:


> LOL silly ratty Lucky is.


Ya got that right, lol.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Delilah is sitting on my shoulder, chewing on my hair... -_-

..We're watching Beethoven together!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Zinc and Cola are relaxing in their wodent wheel, and then I was feeling sorry for Fizz because she's always shunned and pulled her out so now she's playing alone on my desk.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Poor Fizz


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, she always sleeps separate from the other girls on the cold wire shelves or in the bedding on the first floor


----------



## DingoMutt (Feb 27, 2008)

Crick is sleeping in the hammock, and Watson is sleeping beneath it. Crick has shunned Watson because he is fat.

EDIT:

Watson is sitting on my belly eating a goldfish cracker. =3


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Sleeping, he's grounded.  He decided to escape last night and knock over a bunch of stuff on my desk, in turn waking up the kiddo :roll: :lol:


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

most of my boys are sleeping other than 2 who are rolled in a ball play fighting and one who is sitting in the food bowl munching what he can before the rest wake up (i swear he sleeps in that dam thing but yet he`s still the smallest out of all my rats!!).

as for the girls a few of them are tormenting beans by chasing her and hanging off her tail while she`s in the hammock - apparently auntie beans has a swing attached to her bum lol, monty`s doing what she does best (eating) and the rest are all sleeping.

it`s actually pretty quiet in here for a change....well until i attempt to go to sleep then i imagine they`ll all be as noisey as possible lol

edit - omg i think i just lost 2 years of my life there, i knew i spoke too soon! i was sat ehre then heard the loudest shreaking and squealing i have ever heard and it absolutely scared the crap out of me, i turn round to find beans hangin off the top platform and one of the babies nipping at her neck  it was so loud my daughter woke up!! all is well now though and they`re back to chasing and acting like fools but dam these rats know how to keep you on your toes!!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well...Tempelton is sitting on my shoulder watching me type this. He i also squirming aorund and sniffing at my ears.

He just turned around.

He is on my other shoulder and now he is crawling down my shirt.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Sitting on my shoulder, bruxing her little heart out. =]
And a few minutes ago she was licking my cheek and eating my hair...what a sweet little girl I have.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

well i dont know for sure but i am guessing..

Luna - curled up in the igloo by herself , shes not feeling well.
Bailey, Rattles , Beanie , Dulci , Gabby - Snuggles in the cube made by Ration 

JackJack is sleeping in the tube since he destroyed his one and
only hammock lol (dont worry ill make a new one))

And riley is huddled in the corner of the cage...ontop of the food bowl. What a pig lol


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

OKAY I just fed my boys, I forgot to this morning, and you SWEAR I forgot to feed Mokku all week.

At first Mokku decided HEY the cage is open and mama is distracting making food I can make a scape for it. HAHAHA for mokku the cage is on two TV trays and no where near the floor.\

So I look up and at first I'm like WTF Mokku's climbing at a weird angle... ... I caught the bugger by the tail just as he jumped. -_- stupid rat.

So all dandy as I'm preping their food I'm hading them peices of dog food. 5 a day for both. No more exscape attempts.

Then as I hesitate on putting the food in, MOKKU SCREAMS. Yes SCREAMS. It stead of making mama hurry he made me pause and look at him weird he was TOTALLY grinding his teeth.

LOL his impashient like me.

So right now he's picking out all the rice ceral and eating it while numnums is snagging the good parts. Mokku will dig these up later.

So that's what my troups up to, and PS NumNums can hold two kernals of dog food, one peice of dried fruit, and some type of biscut in his mouth at one time, and still beg for more.


----------



## Is-me (May 24, 2008)

My ratties are pretty much asleep in their hammock now but will probably wake up when I go to put some treats in there in about another hour and then gobble them down :lol:


----------



## LizaLiopleurodon (Apr 20, 2008)

Right now Peaches is curled up in my hood, and Zoe is up her house.


----------

